# Speicherzugriffsfehler in NFS Unterverzeichnis

## Leizarge

Ich habe ein etwas seltsames Problem:

Wenn ich versuche, ein bestimmtes Program (molekel) in einem über NFS importierten UNTERverzeichnis zu starten, bekomme ich einen Speicherzugriffsfehler - in jedem anderen Verzeichnis (lokal oder auch dem NFS Wurzelverzeichnis) startet es dagegen ohne Probleme.

Beispiel: Das NFS filesystem ist unter /home gemountet (nicht mein eigentliches HOME auf dem Rechner):

```
cd /home

molekel

=> Program startet

cd /home/tmp

molekel

 Zeile 17:  7510 Speicherzugriffsfehler
```

Woran kann das liegen? Hier ist noch der Eintrag aus der fstab:

192.168.7.2:/usr/users/home   /home      nfs     defaults,user,noauto           0 0

----------

## Genone

Speicherzugriffsfehler sind eigentlich immer Bugs in den entsprechenden Programmen

----------

